# 71 GTO 455 project-WIW?



## 70droptopgoat (Apr 3, 2010)

I decided not to restore, what do you think it will do? ebay item 321418018422, sorry not sure how to post link.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Anything special about this one that would make it more valuable than any other 71 in the same condition? If not, I would take the first $1500 offer. Matt


----------



## 70droptopgoat (Apr 3, 2010)

It has some good factory options...A/C, power windows, 12 bolt rear, gauge pkg, power disc brakes, buckets, console, boxed rear trailing arms, 1 of 534 455/325hp cars...


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Would you throw that mini house behind it in the deal?  Matt


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Would be an awesome GTO restored but looks like it's gonna need a lot of work. Appears everything is there and I would say that it should fetch $3500-4000 easily. if not more. 

Nice lawn btw!!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the ad. Well done and straightforward. The car is worthy of a restoration, and is not a common GTO. That said, it's rough, and the engine may not be the born with powerplant. I would never buy a car needing so much rust repair, but that's just me. It's certainly worth much more than $1500.....I think Alky is right on the money. The trick is to get that kind of money for it. I hope you're successful....that car deserves to be brought back. It would be a fast, comfortable cruiser.


----------



## Nightshade 68 HO (Mar 11, 2014)

great description, it is a very nice car, I have to finish my 68 first... lol


----------



## 70droptopgoat (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanx for the input guys, much appreciated!!! I like to get the full story (good and bad) when I'm the buyer, so I try to do the same when I sell. 

BTW, I can't take credit for the lawn, I will pass that note on to the wife!

Thanx again!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

